# Ahhhhhh!!



## rarr (Nov 2, 2003)

Anybody else going through final exams right now??I think I am about to go crazy...my tummy was doing SOOO good...but now for the past 2 days (exams started this week) ..I haven't been able to eat anything!! everything keeps making me sick...I hate this!!!I have my Biochemistry final tomorrow and Biology the next day...my tummy really does not like that! Does anyone have any suggestions on what I can eat that won't make me run to the bathroom?? I'm so scared that I'll be sitting in the middle of my exam and feel an attack come on!All of this studying and writing doesn't go so well when all I've had is water for the past 24hrs...!!! Sorry I'm just soo frustrated! I like school..but not when it makes me sick







Thanks for letting me rant.


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

Have you tried taking Immodium to stop diahoea?


----------



## britchick (Oct 2, 2003)

during my finals last June I ate banannas and drank lucozade sport, they kept my tummy under control and kept my brain working too. Good Luck!


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

Might want to try the BRAT diet-- I believe it's bananas, rice, applesauce, and tea/toast. That's supposed to help as far as trigger foods go because they're easy on your stomach. I've never tried it, I'm more of a load up on Immodium type. But I'm going through finals hell as well so I feel for you!


----------

